# Photoshop folks: Stock avatars wanted



## Chris (Mar 7, 2007)

As pointed out in the other thread, I haven't updated the avatars since I first installed vBulletin almost three years ago.

If you'd like to submit some for the stockpile, post 'em here. 64x64 pixels, please.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)

Word. Imma make a Caparison one |m|
Well wait, then i cant use other people's pics to make them from ...



Maybe you should put "Original Stock Avatars Wanted"


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll get on that.

Seriously. I will.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)

Im making a couple from my RGTFM and my S7FM cause they are teh colors!


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with finding some Caparison pics on the web and snippin' them up and doing your thing.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> There's nothing wrong with finding some Caparison pics on the web and snippin' them up and doing your thing.



Nice! Well here's some from my own guitars until then:


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)

Edit: heres a cool RGXMAS pic that came from this:


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 11, 2007)

I'll have to do one of my ESP when it's ready.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


>



Wrong brand.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2007)

get some giant ibanez pics and I'll make them, the bigger the better because they rotate better


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 21, 2007)




----------

